# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Αυτοκινήτου & Μηχανής >  >  Boschmann Z-8048X

## Sigal

Ενισχυτής αυτοκίνητου Boschmann Z-8048X καινούριος.
80€

Max : 800Watt (4 x 200W)
RMS : 2x 60W(4)
Filter: Low-pass 40-150Hz
High-pass 80-1200Hz
Input sensetivity: HL 7-1V/RCA 0,2-2V
Afmetingen: 280 x 54 x 260mm

boschmann-z-8048x.jpg

----------

